# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Can you still have kids on trt

## NewVader

I am wondering if you do on trt while you are in your 30's and want to have kids, is it still possible?
I know it is preatty hard while on cycle, how about at trt dosages?
Any study would be greatly appreciated...

----------


## pr0digy9daniel

Of course you can...

----------


## NewVader

> Of course you can...


do you have something that talks about it...?
did your doctor tell you?

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

i belive they use hcg when u wanna have kids. however, i dont see that workin just as they plan. this is what one doc told me

----------


## bombguy

I was told that if and when I want to have kids, that I will have to adjust my TRT. Speaking of which...2 more weeks and I should start getting some injections!!

----------


## 66cobra

You can but it lowers your sperm count severely especially if you use Deca with Test shots. I am in that boat right now. I have very low total test 150's low. I am currently using Arimidex and have had excellent results with it alone. See my post on it. Once my wife is pregnant I will start my TRT program through my Endo.

----------


## finny

Of course you can - provided it is TRT as prescribed by your doctor and you're taking HCG 2x a week @ 350-500IUs.

I was on TRT for about 2 months or so, had my sperm count done and I assume everything is fine as our gynocologist has not called me. I know, two months is not a long time.

But, when I started my TRT, I indicated to my doc that we will be trying for another child and he prescribed HCG to me @350IUs, twice a week, consecutive days.

----------


## plzr8

> But, when I started my TRT, I indicated to my doc that we will be trying for another child and he prescribed HCG to me @350IUs, twice a week, consecutive days.


did he indicate how long you should continue to run the HCG at this amount?

was it indefintely while on TRT?

----------


## Luuke

I have a friend who was on test and deca and he got his partner pregnant. He was in his mid 20's and using something over 500mg test and 400mg of deca a week. He never came off for over a year and still managed to have a kid. It's a crazy i know but I've heard of others who are bodybuilders still being on the "stuff" still have kids. So it's not impossible...

good luck

----------


## finny

> did he indicate how long you should continue to run the HCG at this amount?
> 
> was it indefintely while on TRT?


I gave a range as most people use around 500IUs and even Swale mentioned 500IUs. Myself, on the advice of the doc, I'm doing 350IUs 2x/week. 

Yes, indefinately - well, until I get my wife pregnant. We're having more issues on her side - she started taking clomid for that. Clomid will make you ovulate and will make your periods regular - 21 days. 

Back to me. I plan on continuing with HCG for a long time. Once we get pregnant, will have to convince the doc to keep prescribing HCG to keep the boys full size and to keep up with sex drive. I find that sex drive improves for about 3 days after injection. Otherwise, it's a hit and miss with me. More important, it's a good protocol for me during a cycle.

----------


## plzr8

> I gave a range as most people use around 500IUs and even Swale mentioned 500IUs. Myself, on the advice of the doc, I'm doing 350IUs 2x/week. 
> 
> Yes, indefinately - well, until I get my wife pregnant. We're having more issues on her side - she started taking clomid for that. Clomid will make you ovulate and will make your periods regular - 21 days. 
> 
> Back to me. I plan on continuing with HCG for a long time. Once we get pregnant, will have to convince the doc to keep prescribing HCG to keep the boys full size and to keep up with sex drive. I find that sex drive improves for about 3 days after injection. Otherwise, it's a hit and miss with me. More important, it's a good protocol for me during a cycle.


good info bro, thanks...and good luck getting the old lady pregnant

----------


## dale

i was taking 400mg of cyp a week and now i have a baby girl.....so yes, you can have kids on test.

----------


## kj101

very possible i hear

----------


## ironaddict69

i got my ex pregnant unfortunately, and im on a ton of shit

----------

